# Ziauddin Admissions



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

So it says this on the ziauddin admission form. Does this mean overseas students can't apply on local seats?


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> So it says this on the ziauddin admission form. Does this mean overseas students can't apply on local seats?


Nope, if you are overseas student who has studied their GCSEs and A Levels (or equivalent) from abroad then you are forced to apply on foreign seats unfortunately. I am applying to Ziauddin as well, I've already submitted my application & paid for it. I think their entry test would be difficult for us anyways (if I am not mistaken, they have an entire section on Pakistan as a country).

What other universities are you applying to?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Has this always been the case for ziauddin? Check the image attached, number 2. It says that in pmdcs policy. Im trying to get in on local seats anywhere in pakistan. My top priority is shifa. As a safe option i have AMC on foriegn seats. But im targeting local seats and preparing for mcat.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> Has this always been the case for ziauddin? Check the image attached, number 2. It says that in pmdcs policy. Im trying to get in on local seats anywhere in pakistan. My top priority is shifa. As a safe option i have AMC on foriegn seats. But im targeting local seats and preparing for mcat.


The screenshot is blurry, I can't read it, the website probably compressed it. I think in Shifa you are able to apply for a local seat, but definitely contact them. Things can go very wrong if you apply on the wrong seat, deal with the stress of finding it out now rather than later. I was interested in Shifa before and as far as I know, I was able to apply as local, however, the entrance exam I needed to sit required a domicile I believe. I'm not sure. 

With Ziauddin, it has always been like that. In Sindh, most private medical colleges (with the exception of JMDC), all overseas Pakistanis and foreign nationals (regardless of where you are born/domicile situation) will be required to apply as foreigners, since we have completed our education from abroad. With government medical colleges (e.g. DMC/SMC), we are eligible to apply as foreigners, OR if we possess the domicile of Sindh we may apply as local (but honestly, it's super competitive anyways). If you want an affordable option, you can apply to JMDC where they will classify you as a local candidate (but the university itself is pretty mediocre). 

And plus, in Ziauddin if you apply as a foreigner, you're pretty much guaranteed admission (if you pass the SAT 2 requirement and apply properly).


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for this. Shifa does require a domicile but of any province is fine. Also are you completely sure about the gov ones? I can try my luck on that. And yea jmdc doesnt interest me. The thing is 18k usd for ziauddin imo is too much. You can get into amc for 12k usd. Like if you had to choose shifa or ziauddin, both with the same 18k, wouldn't you choose shifa?


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> Thanks for this. Shifa does require a domicile but of any province is fine. Also are you completely sure about the gov ones? I can try my luck on that. And yea jmdc doesnt interest me. The thing is 18k usd for ziauddin imo is too much. You can get into amc for 12k usd. Like if you had to choose shifa or ziauddin, both with the same 18k, wouldn't you choose shifa?


With government, there is DIMC (which is semi-government, semi-private) which from what I've heard basically guarantees admission as long as you do well on SAT II and your A Levels. Now if you want to get into the 'true' government medical colleges in Sindh you need to be very competitive as an overseas applicant with good grades (basically, you need to be comparable to those who achieve merit in the entrance exam that locals take). Their fees is $18,000 for Dow Medical College, and I think about $12,000 for Sindh Medical College, and lower for Karachi Medical & Dental College (not sure if it has changed this year). If you want to apply as a local to the government colleges, you need a domicile of Sindh (and it has to be Sindh), you will need to sit the entrance exam and perform good on it, as well as your A Levels and stuff. The local fees are very cheap, so if you can manage to get in, you've hit jackpot, plus you will get a good degree. But it is insanely competitive, a seat on merit is awarded to top 200 or so out of 10,000+ applicants for Dow. If you're actually interested then it's probably better to wait until their admissions open and ask them directly to be safe.

Shifa is a very good university and it is respected as well, but Ziauddin isn't all that bad tbh, I have a cousin studying there and she's happy. Their education is good (can't compare it to that of AKU or even Shifa but yeah lol), but at the end of the day it is the easiest to get into when compared to Shifa, AKU, and the government universities. Shifa only has 10 reserved seats for foreigners, meanwhile Ziauddin has 30, and trust me, so many people apply to Shifa from abroad, it can become competitive. But yeah if you like AMC then go for it (I don't know much about it, I haven't heard of it before).

Btw since you're applying to different cities and provinces, do you have family in all of them? Cause my lack of family in Islamabad limits me to only Sindh (otherwise I really love Shifa, it's amazing)


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I AM giving the entrance tests like nums and sindh mcat. So we dont need to have studied the last 2 years in pakistan for getting in gov sindh colleges? 

And no i didnt say ziauddin is bad, it has a pretty good faculty and reputation.

No i dont have family anywhere beyond karachi. A few far relatives but my plan is to stay in a hostel.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> I AM giving the entrance tests like nums and sindh mcat. So we dont need to have studied the last 2 years in pakistan for getting in gov sindh colleges?
> 
> And no i didnt say ziauddin is bad, it has a pretty good faculty and reputation.
> 
> No i dont have family anywhere beyond karachi. A few far relatives but my plan is to stay in a hostel.


Oh okay, good luck for your exams! I'm only giving the AKU test. 

I asked the government universities the same question and they said that it's better to wait until the admissions open to ask the questions lol. My relatives say that it only depends on the domicile and not the education, but can never be sure until the colleges themselves confirm.

Shifa doesn't have hostels though, that's what put me off it haha, I have nowhere to live there

Where do you currently stay btw?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Shifa doesnt have its own hostels but a guy i know from there who told me they do have some banglows rented out and thats why their hostels cost 400k rupees. He said that for the first year most ppl stay in those hostels and after first year, when they have a friends group made, they move out and find another hostel nearby.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> Shifa doesnt have its own hostels but a guy i know from there who told me they do have some banglows rented out and thats why their hostels cost 400k rupees. He said that for the first year most ppl stay in those hostels and after first year, when they have a friends group made, they move out and find another hostel nearby.


Oh that's cool, I know that they have something like this but I thought it's for girls only. And for some reason, in their fee brochure they don't list the hostel (accommodation) cost for foreign/overseas students, does that mean we're not eligible?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

No i think its included in your tution fees im not sure though but you are eligible for sure. Hostels ARE primarily for overseas or foriegn students.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> No i think its included in your tution fees im not sure though but you are eligible for sure. Hostels ARE primarily for overseas or foriegn students.


Okay cool I didn't know that, I might consider applying to Shifa now lol. I checked their prices and it's 350k which isn't exactly the cheapest but manageable. Do you have more information on this? Like are the rooms shared, bathrooms shared, etc? 

Are you planning to apply to Shifa?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Im not exactly sure if rooms and bathrooms are shared. 
Yes i am applying on local seats.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> Im not exactly sure if rooms and bathrooms are shared.
> Yes i am applying on local seats.


Okay cool, good luck! I'm considering applying on the overseas seats (since neither of my parents have a domicile of any part of Pakistan), so I can't apply as a local at all anywhere. 

Are you an FSc student or an A Level student currently?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

omar2002 said:


> Comicaldervish said:
> 
> 
> > Im not exactly sure if rooms and bathrooms are shared.
> ...


You can make a domicile of your province but yes it adds to the hassle of prepping for the entry test which will require you to go over the whole fsc syllabus from their books and then start preparing so if you can afford overseas then leave the local seats. Plus its easier to get in on overseas seats. 
And im neither fsc or a levels, im in an american highschool in saudi.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> You can make a domicile of your province but yes it adds to the hassle of prepping for the entry test which will require you to go over the whole fsc syllabus from their books and then start preparing so if you can afford overseas then leave the local seats. Plus its easier to get in on overseas seats.
> And im neither fsc or a levels, im in an american highschool in saudi.


Yeah I've already started going over FSc because of the AKU test (and it's really difficult, especially for me as an A Level student). I think the domicile process is based on where your father is born, and my father doesn't possess a domicile of Pakistan. Yeah I've heard it's easier to get on an overseas seat but there's only 10 of them at Shifa, and I know so many people applying from abroad to Shifa, I think the competition will be fierce but who knows. Foreign fees are quite expensive but I'm not left with any other option I guess lol. Sindh won't take me as a local even if I have a domicile.

But anyways, good luck!


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Shifa does have a few seats for overseas but the merit is still quiet low. It closed at 72 percent last year.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> Shifa does have a few seats for overseas but the merit is still quiet low. It closed at 72 percent last year.


I had a look at the merit lists and 72.5% was the lowest aggregate out of 59 overseas applicants. I think they accepted 18 out of the 59 applicants and the lowest merit (closing) out of the 18 students was 86% (or something like that, I can't remember). But I believe that most of these accepted students don't end up attending Shifa as they released a second merit list for overseas applicants, so I think because of this, a lot of foreign applicants tend to get in. I think they accepted around 20-25 overseas students in total, and then most of them don't accept, so they get approximately 10 overseas students in the batch.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

You most likely looked at the first merit list. Go on szabmu's website and you'll find the final merit list there.


----------



## asdfqw (Jun 14, 2020)

omar2002 said:


> With government, there is DIMC (which is semi-government, semi-private) which from what I've heard basically guarantees admission as long as you do well on SAT II and your A Levels. Now if you want to get into the 'true' government medical colleges in Sindh you need to be very competitive as an overseas applicant with good grades (basically, you need to be comparable to those who achieve merit in the entrance exam that locals take). Their fees is $18,000 for Dow Medical College, and I think about $12,000 for Sindh Medical College, and lower for Karachi Medical & Dental College (not sure if it has changed this year). If you want to apply as a local to the government colleges, you need a domicile of Sindh (and it has to be Sindh), you will need to sit the entrance exam and perform good on it, as well as your A Levels and stuff. The local fees are very cheap, so if you can manage to get in, you've hit jackpot, plus you will get a good degree. But it is insanely competitive, a seat on merit is awarded to top 200 or so out of 10,000+ applicants for Dow. If you're actually interested then it's probably better to wait until their admissions open and ask them directly to be safe.
> 
> Shifa is a very good university and it is respected as well, but Ziauddin isn't all that bad tbh, I have a cousin studying there and she's happy. Their education is good (can't compare it to that of AKU or even Shifa but yeah lol), but at the end of the day it is the easiest to get into when compared to Shifa, AKU, and the government universities. Shifa only has 10 reserved seats for foreigners, meanwhile Ziauddin has 30, and trust me, so many people apply to Shifa from abroad, it can become competitive. But yeah if you like AMC then go for it (I don't know much about it, I haven't heard of it before).
> 
> Btw since you're applying to different cities and provinces, do you have family in all of them? Cause my lack of family in Islamabad limits me to only Sindh (otherwise I really love Shifa, it's amazing)



So I'm applying to Ziauddin as a overseas pakistani but I got mid and low 600s on my SAT2 subjects. Do you think I should retake me tests? I haven't since this score is more then the minimum PMDC 550 requirement


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

asdfqw said:


> So I'm applying to Ziauddin as a overseas pakistani but I got mid and low 600s on my SAT2 subjects. Do you think I should retake me tests? I haven't since this score is more then the minimum PMDC 550 requirement


Honestly I think it's up to you. From what I can remember, Ziauddin doesn't pay too much attention on SAT II scores, just as long as you meet the PMDC requirements of 550 on the three sciences. All you need to ensure is that you have good school grades. They never asked me for the score during my application, and they said you can submit them whenever you want, which shows that it is not important to them. It is a PMDC requirement, not a Ziauddin requirement, so you can even submit your scores after they admit you probably lol. I would highly suggest to ask the university's admissions department on the weightage of SAT II scores. 

Where are you applying from btw?


----------

